# Someone knows about the Sun Angel printers system



## zapote (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi. i am from México. 

I am very interested about the sun angel printers. Someone has these printers.

I have a BIG BIG BIG doubt about it. In case to print images with color(cmyk) in one printer, and white color in another printer, i saw videos how to do it, but how the printers can print the colors exactly in the right place? i mean, the image to print can move it doesn't?.. if you print first in one printer (cmyk toner) the image and then you print the white color in the other printer (white toner) can move it.. and the result can be a failure.. how is the trick to don't have problems about it? The register of colors always is good in this printer? 

For other side. Where can i buy the sun angel printers? i know about rhinotech. but i would like to know more options. Also know SunAngel Imaging Solutions I sent a mail a few days ago but they have not answered me

can help me someone?


----------



## MrTinkertrain (Jun 1, 2016)

I would also be very interested to know some experiences from someone who owns this system.
Like you I also have serious doubts with regards to registration.

Sun Angel Imaging is based in the UK and apart from Rhinotech I haven't found a distributor of the Sun Angel printers outside the UK as of yet.

Here are 2 UK based distributors :

The Transfer Press home page
SubliBlanks - Dye Sublimation Blanks Equipment & Wholesale Supplier

They do ship outside of the UK, I don't know if they would ship to Mexico.

If buying abroad isn't a problem, there are alternatives to the Sun Angel printer-system.

There's a company in Germany that sells (modified?) HP Color lasers with an additional white toner cartridge.
Like the Sun Angel system you would have to print cmyk and white in 2 separate steps, but here only 1 printer is needed.
After the first printjob you would have to switch the black toner for the white toner cartridge.
The advantage over the Sun ANgel system is the fact that they also sell a printer that can print tabloid/A3 size

Print white on colored paper with Ghost White Toner • Ghost Webshop

Another European (Italy) based company that offers white toner laser printers is MC System
Their printers are (modified?) Xerox Laser printers and come with a CMYW-configuration (just like the Oki C711WT en C920WT).
They sell both letter/A4 and tabloid/A3 size printers and they also offer a RIP software.

Prodotti per categoria

Like with the 2 UK-based Sun Angel distributors....I don't know if they would offer shipping to Mexico.

Hope this helps


----------



## zapote (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello MrTinkertrain. Thanks. I will check those option.. (Sun angel)
And the ghost White toner option i found it too. But oki printer i think is better quality. 

But we need to know about the registration of sun angel printers.. We have to Wait If someone can help us..




Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------

